# Oakland county



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Found 7 yellows and 3 greys today in Oakland county along with about a dozen half-frees. Found a few that were just too buggy to mess with.

On Sunday, on a short walk in the NWLP, I found 70 mostly fresh blacks and _tons_ of Verpas and beefsteaks.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Might want to go back and check spots again. Just found some new ones in the yard. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

